# Hire Car Charges



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My Daughter had an accident a few months ago which was not her fault and as part of her insurance cover she received a rental car while the car was in for repair.
She has courtesy car cover in her policy and the insurance company arranged for her to be collected by the rental car company once for damaged car was dropped off for repair. The hire car was of a similar make and model to hers.
The insurance company is now asking her to pay £900 for this rental period.
Surely, if you have courtesy car cover you would expect the insurance company to pay the rental charges for a like for like rental car.....or would you not!!!
The Solicitor is now looking into it for her as the accident has not yet been sorted.
That's all the info. I know but would,like to know if anyone else has had a similar experience
Thanks
Dave


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Was it a courtesy car or provided via credit hire?

Sounds like the latter to me and the credit hire firm are perhaps struggling with recovering their outlay. Hard to say without more details.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ yup definitely sounds like credit hire


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Her insurance company have likely handed her over to an accident claims specialist and not themselves. 

She'd have agreed to a credit hire and they would have given her the nicest car they could try and justify. 

Then when the other parties insurance company is presented with a huge bill they only agree to pay part of it as the costs were excessive. 

Now the claims centre is back asking for the rest of your daughter. 

This situation is getting far too common these days.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Never ever use credit hire or one of those accident management companies. Always stick to using your own insurance company. That's why we pay for cover. They should sort it.

I hate all accident management companies. They ought to be made illegal.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

All sorted now, the case went to Court, she won and the third party's insurance company covered all costs.
Thanks anyway for your replies.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That was quick!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Kerr said:


> That was quick!


Original post was mid January, Court case mid March


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Original post was mid January, Court case mid March


So it was, I never noticed. Odd bump.

This situation is coming up too often now. Glad to hear the court case ruled in your daughter's favour. Often it doesn't and gets really messy.

People really need to be educated how insurance works not to get caught out like this. Everyone is a loser with all the cash lost on inflated insurance claims and then court cases.

It's even worse that the insurance companies are happy to do this themselves.


----------

